# Tivo Website



## calva70 (Feb 23, 2006)

How about a way to view from your account on Tivo's web site what shows are scheduled to record on you tivo. I do a lot of traveling, and this would make it a lot easier to manage the shows I have scheduled to record.


----------



## tevoisseur (Jul 12, 2008)

If you do a lot of traveling then get a Slingbox. That's the best way to accomplish this.



calva70 said:


> How about a way to view from your account on Tivo's web site what shows are scheduled to record on you tivo. I do a lot of traveling, and this would make it a lot easier to manage the shows I have scheduled to record.


----------



## avias (Jan 15, 2004)

calva70 said:


> How about a way to view from your account on Tivo's web site what shows are scheduled to record on you tivo.


Because that would violate the part of the TiVo Privacy Policy that says that no personally identifiable information is collected by TiVo. Your DVR would have to upload personally identifiable information to TiVo in order to provide this service.


----------



## calva70 (Feb 23, 2006)

A slingbox is not an option for me, due to bandwidth limitations. I don't think they would appreciate me streaming video over the satelite channel. Plus the other 270 people I'm here with wouldn't appreciate me sucking up all the bandwidth. Also, I don't want to be able to watch the shows on the tivo, I just would like to be able to see what I have scheduled. All it would take is a revision to the user agreement, happens all the time last I checked.


----------



## tevoisseur (Jul 12, 2008)

You're request is never going to happen. Not even with a revision to the user agreement.

You can do all of this right now anyway. You just have to be more apt to doing the work yourself.

The NPL is already available from a webpage. You Tivo will serve out a page with NPL data.

You would then get a dialog asking for user ID and password. User ID is tivo and password is your MAK.

https://<ip address>/nowplaying/index.html

Then ofcourse to hit it from outside your network you would need to setup rules in your firewall to allow the traffic.

Also, you would really need to set up dynamic DNS for your IP because it can change.

As far as the todo list goes, I'm not sure if there is also a page like that but someone should know and be able to post it.



calva70 said:


> A slingbox is not an option for me, due to bandwidth limitations. I don't think they would appreciate me streaming video over the satelite channel. Plus the other 270 people I'm here with wouldn't appreciate me sucking up all the bandwidth. Also, I don't want to be able to watch the shows on the tivo, I just would like to be able to see what I have scheduled. All it would take is a revision to the user agreement, happens all the time last I checked.


----------

